# Valgus angles in the female knee and anterior knee pain



## shesulsa (May 18, 2006)

Here's a good article discussing the female knee in particular and stressors which bring on knee pain and possible injury.



> [FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, MS Sans Serif]ABSTRACT-There are clear differences between men and women with regard to anterior knee pain. Anatomic factors including increased pelvic width and the resulting excessive lateral thrust on the patella are significant in female predisposition to anterior knee pain. Effects of estrogen on connective tissue synthesis have been noted, but there is no clear mechanism by which this would affect anterior knee pain. Postural and sociologic factors such as wearing high heels and sitting with legs adducted can influence the incidence and severity of anterior knee pain in women.[/FONT]


----------



## Gemini (May 18, 2006)

Pretty interesting. Though I've been aware for some time now we have our anatomical differences, (I'm slick like that) I would have never thought the knee was one of them, though what it says about the loading on the knee makes sense. What I find curious is, we have about 50/50 split of men and women in our school but many more men suffer from knee ailments than women?


----------

